# Seiko Sports 100 Chrono



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I once had one of these, maybe 5 years ago, I never wore it and put it on Ebay. It sold for about Â£50-60, I was surprised because I valued it at about a tenner.









Sellers pic.










I then realised I loved it







I spent ages trying to track one down via the bay and the Seiko forums, nothing doing.







One popped up on Ebay this week, I have kept an eye on it, it's nearly finished, I was hoping to get it for Â£50 but it's now up to Â£67.









I want it but I know it's not worth that........BUT IWANT IT!


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mark

personally i dislike this style of watch,i have couple knocking around somewhere (cheap things-not seiko)

i have a couple of seiko lcd chrono's in my 'seiko' box,i much prefer these-although i never wear them









somewhere,i also have a seiko (lcd type)that has numbers/letters in their own little blocks,if i recall correctly, it's one of those types you can use as a personal organiser.

anyhow,i hope you manage to get one without having to take out a mortgage









regards,john.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Well I went to Â£70 and didn't win it.







They are actually a very solid watch and have a real "quality" feel despite the looks, nice bezel grip too. If I remember correctly the rear case was very thickly rubber backed, an unusual watch but I can surely do better for Â£70.?









John, if you have any old Casio's (70's - mid 80's) get them on Ebay as (IMO) the most useless tat is fetching daft money.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi again mark

i've got a couple of the casio telememo's, one is like brand new!.

i've also got a sanyo lcd,solar powered (extremely slim)that is a lovely watch but i never seem to wear them









i may get my son to put them on eprey,it'll be the first time i ever sold a watch









regards,john.


----------

